# #37 Monster Fire Truck ('68 M715)



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 25, 2011)

in a slow gathering parts stage currently.

#37 will be comprised of the body of a 1968 Jeep Kaiser M715 that was reissued to the East Providence (RI) Fire Department as their brush truck. 
I've contacted the Chief at the fire dept and got a pic or two of it from the old days and will post up here once I find them again.

Plans include:
468ci BBC, Barry Grant 880, Roller Rockers, Al intake, Hooker SuperComp headers, cam etc
T400, NP205 (married) to NP200 (divorced) 
2.5t Rockwells, M35A3 beadlocks, Goodyear 16.00x20 (53's), pinion brakes, hydro steering, hydro assist brakes, bomb resistant seats from MRAP w/5pt harness', updated gauges, AC/Heat, rear mounted radiator (from CUCV)
4 link f/r, coils and shocks to start with, but coilovers eventually.

anyway, here's some pics:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Apr 25, 2011)

more pics:


----------



## Jeepin Jon (Apr 25, 2011)

Beastly old Kaiser


----------



## Blazin (Apr 30, 2011)

That's gonna be a sweet ride 37!!


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2011)

stinker to throw firewood in when your done


----------



## DANOAM (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, don't forget to post pics!


----------



## little possum (May 5, 2011)

Subscribing!


----------



## Johndirt82 (May 5, 2011)

Forget the gasser , 12v cummins that old beast. and just make a hitch mounted woodconveyor that runs off a pto , that would take care of the loading height. haha. Nice rig


----------



## mitch95100 (May 5, 2011)

AW Hell YA


----------



## ptjeep (May 5, 2011)

715, rocks, and 53's...... that should be bad azz when its done. If you can afford it, go ahead and do the coilovers when you do the build instead of coils/shocks. Thats what i did and had to redo a bunch of fab work for the swap, wish i had just waited for the money to buy the coilovers and done it right from the gitgo. But money doesn't grow on trees so coils/shocks is better than nothing. Good luck with the build, i'll be watching!


----------



## Halligan (Feb 17, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but have you made any progress. I work as a firefighter in the town next door to East Providence and I remember this truck well. As a matter of fact my current Chief is a retired EP Chief so I'm sure he drove this truck on occasion during his career.


----------

